# differant asters



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

I have noticed 3 dif types (colors) of asters in my area. It seems the white (most abundant) are done the earliest, followed by the very deep blue (almost purple) and then the light violet colored. Is it a coincidence or is it the nature of the dif. types of asters? I am collecting seeds from all and thinking it might be a good way to lengthen available nectar by having more of the light violet. I have seen the bees on the white and light violet colored asters alot, but not the deep blue (because I have none, just along the road). Anyone know if the deep blue is any good for the bees? Thanks Scott


----------

